# Авиация > Однополчане >  Ейское ВВАУЛ, академия в Монино

## Елена

Я ищу выпускника ЕВВАУЛ 94 или 95 г.г. Георгиева Юрия Олеговича 1972г.р. Удалось выяснить, что недавно он учился в академии в Монино, но вроде бы был отчислен. Есть ли у кого информация о нем? Или контакты (телефон, мыло, аська). Давно уже везде ищу, помогите!

----------


## Елена

Еще узнала, что добавленный пятый год Юра учился и, соответственно, закончил в 1995г. Качинское ВВАУЛ. МОжет оттуда кто-то есть?

----------


## Д.М.Л

Елена! сообщите пож-ста все данные на этого человека,особенно.когда он учился в Монино. Лучше на мыло-ikar-noginsk@mail.ru

----------


## Д.М.Л

можно спросить на форуме ЕВВАУЛ
http://www.evvaul.com/forum/

----------


## Elena

Ребята, выпуска 1986 года! Кто знает, как можно найти Шишкалова Григория, с Узбекистана. Буду очень признательна за любую информацию.

----------

